# Baby Bedding @ Matalan



## RachieH

Hiya Girls

I've been back in the UK sine last Weds.....I have been out and about spending and noticed whilst in Matalan that they now do bedding for cots...They were dressing a cot (in cream) whilst I was in there and they seem to do a full nursery range...Just thought i'd post as Matalan certainly didn't used to do any baby bedding, not the cot quilts etc anyway...But they have all the cot sheets, cellular blankets etc...and a lot cheaper than Mothercare and Babies R Us.

...May be old news now, but I've only just realised lol!


----------



## bexxie

Nope not old news coz i never knew either will defo be looking as I love that shop!
Cheers bex.x


----------



## Helen

Got all mine from there (we needed quite a bit for two cot beds) and I reckon it was at least half the price of anywhere else.


----------



## Serene123

I posted about the baby clothes a while back, maybe I should've mentioned the bedding lol!


----------



## RachieH

bexxie said:


> Nope not old news coz i never knew either will defo be looking as I love that shop!
> Cheers bex.x

Me too....I only popped in for a few pairs of combats for Ky....ended up spending ninty odd quid on all sorts!


----------



## lady3

Bet you got loads for £90!! I'm going to have to go check out the bedding. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

yeah thats where im getting my sheets from..save me a fortune!!!


----------



## RachieH

lady3 said:


> Bet you got loads for £90!! I'm going to have to go check out the bedding. Thanks for the tip.

Yeah, 21 items lol!


----------



## x-amy-x

I couldnt possibly buy the nursery bedding set from matalan as the elephant reminds me of the kinda penis drawing you would do in secondary school for amusement...

:rofl:

https://www.matalan.co.uk/pages/news/whats-new/nursery-collection

You can see it on the cot bumper


----------



## Linzi

I never knew about the bedding... thanks! 

Ive STILL never been to Matalan. i meant to go but Junior now has more clothes than me so I haven't bothered.

xxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

I didn't know. I will deffo be having a look when I go in. Thanks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Austin

We got this Nursery set. Its the only one we both liked. We bought the cot mobile to match but it didn't work so I took it back and they said they weren't getting anymore in so gave me a refund. The range is really cute and I'm going back to get some more cot sheets etc soon.


----------



## Linzi

Do they do moses basket stuff as well? Or is it just a case of whatever is in?

xxx


----------



## charliebear

Thanks for this, really need blankets for the cot. Just spent a fortune in mothercare on sheets etc.. only bought one blanket though so think i'll get rest from matalan.


----------



## Suki

Oh, you have to go to Matalan! We've been given some new bedding from there - they've got really soft flannel like cot sheets that are nice quality and a bargain. I've run them through the washer and put them away ready and they washed really well.

I've also had a peek at their baby clothes and they have some great stuff at bargain prices, seems good quality. Super-cute little shoes for £3 and £4


----------



## x-amy-x

The fitted sheets in matalan are the cheapest i've seen them anywhere and they're really soft. Pack of 2 fitted cotbed sheets only costs £8. They do them in white and cream i think.

I bought the cream packs


----------

